# Colour changes



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I just thought I would start this thread because Friday evening, when I was bathing Oreo I noticed he is greying all over his little body! His face is getting lighter in some parts too. I find this is really exciting - as if owning a Hav wasn't already.  

I am just wondering if any of you noticed any colour changes in your Havs. Where some subtle, drastic? Just curious, so I figured why not start a thread about it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Check this sit out, it explains it really well. Look under Color of the Rainbow, before and after pictures. I found it really interesting. When my dog was about 8 weeks out he was gold/apricot color, now he is white with very little apricot color

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/choice.html


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Twinkle was black and white when young and silvered. See her pictures in the Gallery.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is so neat!! It's already wonderful having Oreo in our life, but its also neat to anticipate his coat changes! Thank you all for your replies, I find this quality in the havanese so interesting! It will be neat to see how all the new pups in this forum change over time


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yes, they change all the time! If you see the thread about Stogie, I posted his pics, he is so dark and gold as a puppy and now he is really silver. But he is still keeping some of his dark and caramel. I swear every week he looks different. I love it!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It amazes me!! BTW, that website is so neat my family was really surprised  Melissa, Stogie is a cutie and good luck at Westminster


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Alliosn was nearly black with cream feet when I brought her home at nearly 9 weeks. Today at 10 months she is a beautiful pewter with much more cream on her feet, chest and face. It is such fun watching her change. Her coat is getting really thick in some areas and quite curly on her head and upper back. Will this straighten out as she ages or will it always be curly ? I think she's gorgeous !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was listed as a gold/sable. He had beautiful reddish ears, tail and stripe down is back. He has lost the red and is now a cream color, but when he is first washed, you can still see the darker shade down his back. And he still has some red hair strans in his tail.

Shelby is black and white, but I can already see her coat turning silver, especially on her head. The white stripe on her head has kind of melded with everything.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, all the changes, it will be so much fun to see what colour surprises they have for us


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda has not chaged his color at all he is still the black and white little man he is He wont be a year old until march 18


----------



## Connabelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!
Thanks Lynn, Oh what fun that website was to see all the color changes. I can't wait to see my pup change and grow over time. I am having such a good time with him already!!!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I kept thinking I was seeing brown mixed in with Princess' black when I would give her a bath.. now I know why. 

Now I can't wait to see how she'll turn out as an adult.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

The brown you might see on some black dogs could also be from sun bleaching, not color change.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I find the color changes in the Hav fascinating too! 

Ricky is mostly black with a white goatee and a few strands of white on his chest. Since we got him at 9 weeks, we can see some light and medium brown on his ears and back of head and some silvers and gray along his body, mostly on one side. 

When we are outdoors, these colors come out nicely! I have a pic of Ricky in my album here, taken in the fall, where you can see some of those colors. I am hoping he'll get more brown as he ages, but for sure he'll have some silver. His father is a chocolate Hav and his mom is a sable - so where did the black come from, I wonder??! lol He had 2 black brothers, 1 blk. sister and 1 sable brother.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper was the color of a golden Fawn when he was born-- and now he his mostly white with some grey on his ears and tail. Sometimes you can see a very pail fawn color where he used to be darker behind his ears and on his saddle-- but overall he now looks like a white dog with silver ears. It will be interesting to see what becomes of Cash's coloring- his mom is a chocolate and his dad is white-- 

My Sister-in-laws Hav got lighter first and now at 4 years is getting darker again. They are dogs of many colors.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

That figures, although, she's not in the sun very much.

I was hoping for some color change.. but we probably wont get it.

Her Grandmother is a gorgeous sable color.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, Tom I really took a good look at twinkles photos and wow, what a difference in colour changes  Havs are just so cool!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I love the changes too! Ollie gets more auburn as we grows however one would still call him Black~


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Love Ollie's curls too


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am very lucky - he curls and he has never had a mat and only brush him every few days - hope it stays that way....and oh so SOFT!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I just thought I would share how surprised I am at Oreo's changes so far. His face is lightening to a silver grey and so is about 3/4 inches of his new hair growth! It's all over, and he always surprises me when we bathe him week by week  I will try to take photos on a sunny day and hope that the camera picks up these changes. If not I will have to wait until it is more obvious


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi was pure black & white when we got her. Now I notice that when she gets groomed, the black patch on her back, is gray! I think it is not truely gray but a mixture of black & white, where it used to be all black. It is so cute when they change!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy was just black and white when we first got him at 16 weeks.Now he is getting some white hairs on the top of his head,and has brown under his hair on the top of his mustache and on his head and back.He isn't sun fading......his parents were chocolates.
Julie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda was black and white and now he is getting gray/silver down the center of his back.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This IS exciting!! It will be nice to be able to take after pics when the changes become more obvious


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes it is exciting when they start to change colors it is different for sure. I cant wait till Yoda changes more than what he has done so far .


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max is considered black (according to the AKC papers) but in the natural daylight he seems to have quite a bit of chocolate/brown highlights. He does have a little white on his chest and white on the tips of his paws (some more white than others). Because we didn't pick him out of the litter we don't know what his siblings looked like. His mustache and beard are more brown than black

I comb him every day and have not found one mat yet.....we are going to keep him groomed in a puppy cut.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

RickR said:


> Max is considered black (according to the AKC papers) but in the natural daylight he seems to have quite a bit of chocolate/brown highlights. He does have a little white on his chest and white on the tips of his paws (some more white than others). Because we didn't pick him out of the litter we don't know what his siblings looked like. His mustache and beard are more brown than black
> 
> I comb him every day and have not found one mat yet.....we are going to keep him groomed in a puppy cut.


Sounds just like my Ricky! The colorings, the way his hair is so easy to comb ... In the sunlight, Ricky's highlights are very apparent - browns, silvers, beige and whites. In pictures, he looks mostly black, but if I lighten the photo just a bit, the highlights can often be seen. Outdoors or in the sunlight streaming into the house, is where his many other colors pop out. I just love it!! His sire is a chocolate Hav, with the eyes and nose and all that... his dam is sable - so go figure! lol

The breeders had 3 adult Havs, two that had just had their litters. The one that didn't get bred at the time, started off looking like Ricky they said. She is now, at almost 2 yrs., mostly gray, silver and some beiges... looks like a completely different dog!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

*another website for colors photos*

Being a first-time Hav owner (and now looking for another!), I've been fascinated with and looking over colors info. I love McKay's website with all the galleries, which Lynn posted back near start of this thread. But in case anyone's interested, here's another website specifically on Hav colors. This is actually a breeder's site and many photos are their dogs, and I know nothing about this breeder and not endorsing, and since I'm not an expert, don't know how accurate the info is. But they did take the trouble to put this together, "The Fun of Havanese Colors", and I like there are some Before & After photos (applies to this thread).
http://www.cornerstonekennels.com/havanese/colors.html
I'm new here, so I hope this posts okay.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jim, it is nice that the "Fun of Havanese Colors" has photos. Sometimes it is nice to see the color or pattern on a real dog!

I like some of the information from both sites, but I've come to prefer Suzanne McKay's site because she has done so much work in putting together information that is so Havanese-specific. I love all the explanations she has on the various color patterns: http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

By the way, hello!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I meant to add a link to the Rumba Havanese Club page where they have more information on colors as well: http://www.rumbaclubhavanese.com/Colores/loscoloresingls.htm


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jim:

Oliie came from Cornerstone Kennels - and Kelly was great - saw the puppies - all testing was done - and they love their puppies!

You picked a good website - oh did you see the cuties they have in the nursery now - they are absolutely adorable if anyone is looking for a new baby!

Olliesmom -


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hang in there - it will come - just when I was exasperated it just clicked and he has been amazing since!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim, welcome to this forum. It's great here


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Olliesmom, I got my Valentino from Kelly @ Cornerstone too! They were great...so helpful assisting me in my selection and very on top of their testing and care of all their babies! i will return for my next Hav! Valentino has been a wonderful little hav...gorgeous, great temperment, smart and very loving! Who are Ollie's parents? Valentino's dad is IVAN! Vicki


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I gave the dogs a bath today and observed these color changes.

Kodi was a gold/sable with white. His ears, back and tail were very red sable, but faded to a dark cream color. Today I noticed that the color on his back is getting darker again, a more noticable sable.

Shelby's color is pretty much the same except for her head. She had a very prominent white stripe on her head. This has now faded a bit and blended more with the black. It looks gray, I guess whay would be considered silver.

They are chamelians, always changing color.


----------

